

Lifesum Announces $6.7 million Series A - dalys
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2014/04/15/lifesum-announces-6-7-million-series-a

======
dalys
Also, as everybody else, we are of course hiring:
[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs)

Edit: We're based in Stockholm. From the jobs list:

Director, Human Resources

Finance Director/CFO

Android Mobile Engineer

Senior Platform (backend python) Engineer

Designer

Platform (python backend) engineer

------
ivan_ah
> _multibillion global mobile health markets_

I don't get it. How do healthy-lifestyle-sector companies (mobile or not) plan
to make money? Could someone familiar with that domain comment on the standard
monetization strategies? Is it advertising of sports/health-food products?
Surely this can't be that profitable...

------
ig1
While it's obviously a decent size Series A, it's no-where near the largest
European Series A this year.

WorldRemit based in London did a $40m A round last month.

